
Why I Left My 6 Figure Job at Google and What For - tanastasiu
https://tanastasiu.wordpress.com/2019/08/22/why-i-left-my-6-figure-job-at-google-and-what-for/
======
mark_l_watson
That was an interesting read. For the author: what are you doing now? Did you
do a blockchain startup?

I share some of your inside Google views. I worked as a contractor there, on a
passion interest of mine (knowledge graphs and general knowledge management).
On one hand I was very, very grateful for the experience. On the other hand, I
was also very happy to leave and go back to my own thing (a lot of personal
research, some consulting and writing).

~~~
tanastasiu
I'm currently exploring and looking for real world problems that blockchain
can solve and use that as my source of inspiration for startup ideas. The
systems in the privileged western world already in place work so well
(especially in Switzerland) that it almost looks like we don't really need
something better, but go to other parts of the world and you'll see that
things are not so good for other people. Especially the unbanked and the
undocumented. I expect that my experience in Asia will provide me with the
necessary insight to come up with something useful.

I know virtually nobody at Google who are of the same opinion, so it's a bit
refreshing to see other people who share my inside Google views.

